# Canister Maintenance



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

This is my first canister so Im just curious about everyone’s Canister Maintenance cleaning schedule. Is it weekly, monthly, ect? I usually clean mine monthly but I think I need to clean it more often. I have a Fluval 404.


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

I clean my Fluval once a month


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Clean the spongy part every week, but don't touch the other media compartments. The sponge isn't supposed to work as biomedia, only mechanical media designed to keep the bio & chemical media from getting clogged. 

Change the chemical media every month or so, depending on what type you have. Some resins can go longer between changes, but carbon doesn't last very long at all.


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

> Clean the spongy part every week, but don't touch the other media compartments. The sponge isn't supposed to work as biomedia, only mechanical media designed to keep the bio & chemical media from getting clogged.
> 
> Change the chemical media every month or so, depending on what type you have. Some resins can go longer between changes, but carbon doesn't last very long at all.


Thanks a lot! The Fluval is so hard to open, Im always aftraid Im going to break it. I don't think I would get Fluval again because of that reason, other then that is does a good job.
I will start cleanin the spong part weekly. Thanks for the tips!


----------

